# The Griffin Inn, Leicester - November 2013



## Goldie87 (Nov 18, 2013)

In 1815 Samuel Frearson was running the Griffin Inn, with the brewing possibly being undertaken by his son at premises on Humberstone Road. In September 1868 James Smart held the licence, but there was no indication of brewing being undertaken. John Hurley then owned the pub from 1895 to 1904. By 1912 it was owned by Hansons of the Kimberley Brewery, who rebuilt it in 1929. In more recent years the pub was renamed 'Jaceys Bar', a popular place for pre club drinks before heading to fan club or elsewhere. It then became a gay bar and was renamed 'The Village', again a bar mainly used for pre club drinks. 

Today the building has been closed for a number of years, it seems like someone attempted to carry out some work and gave up. The upper floors are a real mess and the pigeons have started to take over. Sadly refurbishment over the years has destroyed a lot of original features, though there is some nice original leaded glass scattered around the place. One nice find was a Griffin Inn sign which im pretty sure dates back to the construction of the present building. Visited with jacquesj.


----------



## krela (Nov 18, 2013)

I think old pubs are the most depressing out of everything. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2013)

Another one bites the dust,nice stained glass & stone floor thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like it was once a nice boozer, shame it’s joined the growing list of casualties, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 19, 2013)

I do like my old pubs, even if they always seem to be quite manky and trashed! Been in this one a few times over the years when it was open, so interesting to see it again in its derelict state.


----------



## Deranged09 (Nov 19, 2013)

awsome pics, i pass this place like everyday and never really looked twice


----------

